# Illustrator - Musterfelder in freien Formen



## luftlinie (10. November 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe folgendes Problem an dem ich jetzt schon seit einer Weile tüftle.
Und zwar möchte ich eine freie Form mit Punkten füllen. 

Ich habe mir also ein Musterfeld soweit bearbeitet, dass Abstand und Größe der Punkte meinen Wünschen entsprechen.
Soweit so gut, nun ist es aber so, dass meine Form nicht rechteckig ist. 
An verschiedenen Stellen werden nun also meine Punkte abgeschnitten, halbiert... was auch immer.
Ich hätte jedoch gerne, das meine Form gefüllt wird und zwar nur mit ganzen Punkten. 
Dort wo kein ganzer Punkt mehr hineinpasst soll einfach gar kein Punkt zu sehen sein.

Ich habe mühsam mit dem Radierer angefangen, aber es muss doch auch eine andere, effizientere Möglichkeit geben.
Kann ich 'Regeln' für meine Muster erstellen? Oder was habe ich sonst für Möglichkeiten?

Ich hoffe das ihr eine Antwort habt...

DANKE!


----------



## smileyml (12. November 2012)

Ich vermute, wenn das funktionieren soll und Illustrator quasi "intelligent" füllen soll, kommst du ohne eine Skript nicht aus. Ob es aber so einfach ist, die gewünschte Parameter per Code zu definieren, ist eine andere Frage.

Natürlich ist der händische Weg immer möglich. Vermutlich würde man die Muster dann wieder umwandeln und die Ränder entsprechend bearbeiten. Das kann natürlich je nach Umfang sehr aufwändig werden.

Hier noch eine kleine Auflistung zu ähnlicher Problematik hier bei uns:
http://www.tutorials.de/vektor-prog...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/344125-hilfe-gepunktete-bilder.html
http://www.tutorials.de/vektor-prog...r-cs3-abstrakte-form-mit-punkten-fuellen.html

und hier noch ein Hinweis mit Link zu Skripten die eventuell angepasst werden können:
http://www.tutorials.de/vektor-programme/357486-illustrator-rasterpunkte.html#post1852343

Wenn du einen Lösungsweg findest, wären wir sehr interessiert daran.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Another (14. November 2012)

Nebenbei fällt mir ein, da du ja Punkte darstellen willst; du hättest solch eine von dir gewollte Kontrolle, wenn du es mittels Textwerkzeug löst. Text richtet sich in Illu, genauso wie u.a. in Indesign, nach dem Rahmen, u. wird nicht abgeschnitten.

Deine Punkte könntest du somit mittels Text in deiner freien Form erzeugen. Aussehen der Größe/Farbe/Kontur wäre somit auch kein Problem. Und über das Zeichenbedienfeld kannst du sie aneinander, u. zur freien Form hin, auch noch exakter ausrichten.

gl&hf,
Another


----------

